# Pellet Stove Questions???



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

Vented free appliances do give off some carbon monoxide but it's very low levels. Vented units are allowed in sleeping areas. State code does not allow for them to be installed in bathrooms and bedrooms. All ventless fireplaces,log sets, and wall heaters I have installed have this in their installation manual's as well. Ventfree products use room air to burn that is why they are equipped with oxygen depletion sensor. The true north that you posted a link to is a direct vent appliance that breathes from the outside and exhausts to the outside so it is allowed in a bedroom or bathroom.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> I have a ventless wall mount in my city home 2 1/2 car garage and hang a box fan above it for circulation. In my lake home 2, 2 1/2 car garages attached to each other, a vented ceiling mount with a build in fan. They both heat well. However the ventless makes the air VERY dry compared to the vented one. Does anyone else experience dry air with a ventless?


Ventless will make more moisture, vented will make it dryer. Heating the air will cause condensation and with a non-vented unit the moisture stays in the heated area whereas the vented will exhaust the moisture.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Interesting, I researched this last night and you're right. My throat seems dry after working in the garage for a few hours. I now believe it's from the gases created from the burn. It has shut off several times with the oxygen depletion sensor when on high. I use to leave it on low and it would keep the garage at about 53 at a cost of about $1 a day.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

The pellet stove will need to be cleaned regularly to work correctly also.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

This has been an eye opening thread for me. I did a great deal of research. My hunting partner called me and said that he had purchased a Castle pellet burner, without reading any of this thread, that was like new and that he would see to the purchase of all chips and maintenance. After next hunting season is over I should report back here and let all of you know how things went.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Ridge, dry oak and ash or maple firewood can be had in our area for $50.00 a face cord. Another option very close to you is Male Ridge Hardwood mill, you can get stove size end cuts by the truck load, all hard wood (cheap). Very little cutting or splitting other than a bigger chunk here and there. My new job will include wood pellets in about a year, once deal is done.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

IMO the best source for wood stove / pellet stoves

https://www.hearth.com/talk/?gclid=...uPN4nSvy2waakTPEbZep0-bL40OPgg5hoCL-8QAvD_BwE


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

My hunting partner said that the stove has a battery back up system.

The wood stove we have creates very dry air once the cabin has been warmed and the cold dampness is gone. We will have to continue using a humidifier and perhaps even get one a size larger. I also feel that I should get some type of barrier to go around the stove to keep youngsters or others away from the hot parts of the stove.

The maintenance concerns me but once we get a routine set for the stove, I think that it will work. Getting it set up properly should also help in that regard.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

We are keeping the wood stove stored high and dry where we can get to it quickly in case of a major breakdown with the pellet stove.


----------

